# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Nội qui diễn đàn, thông báo từ ban quản lý >  Thử emotion

## admin

Thừ mấy quả emotion mới xem sao
 :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :dance: 
 :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------

